# [Alpha 3] Wireless-N Issues



## gdawson6 (Nov 25, 2011)

Having some trouble with alpha 3...rarely will connect to wireless-n. Sometimes clearing the cache from clockworkmod seemed to help, but still was having serious trouble getting it to connect. I went into my hardware settings on my router and disabled wireless-n so it was only transmitting wireless-g and it connects reliably when only wireless g is being transmitted...but that affects my range for my other devices.

Is there any fixes for this, or maybe just a way that I can have my wifi still transmit wifi n and g, and have android only connect to the g?  Thanks for the help...this is my first android device and I'm enjoying it, despite the few bugs encountered.


----------



## LukeS (Aug 24, 2011)

I have always had issues with the touchpad CM and my network. I am running WPA2 AES. The only way I can get it to connect is to forget my network, torn off wireless wait a few seconds, turn back on wireless and reenter my passkey.


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Setting the wifi in the Router to Channel 4 seems to have fixed it for me, So when ever I reboot the touchpad, It will still connect.


----------



## gdawson6 (Nov 25, 2011)

it really seems to be an issue with wireless n, it connects fast and pretty much flawlessly when my only option is a wireless g network. It has connected to the wireless n, but its so inconsistent that its frustrating, though doing things like forgetting the network and reentering the password do occasionally help.


----------



## gdawson6 (Nov 25, 2011)

channel 4 seems to work for some reason with the wireless n....thanks! I hope it works continues to connect this good.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Alpha 2 also had problems with Wireless N so I switch my router to BG only and it seems to work fine.


----------



## oswade (Oct 19, 2011)

I am using a "virtual router" via my laptop, so I can't seem to change the channel or the protocol (b/g/n) T_T

I have the same bug as in alpha 2 - inability to reconnect to network except for the first time (need to forget, reboot wifi, then re-add)

EDIT: AWESOME. managed to change the channel setting (finally, thank god), and it works!! (ch4). Apparantly virtual routers use the same channel setting as your wifi device is configured too, so for anyone else in my predicament, find your wifi device in device manager - right click properties > advanced > WZC IBSS Channel Number.

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

twiddler said:


> Alpha 2 also had problems with Wireless N so I switch my router to BG only and it seems to work fine.


yes marketing took some of that a/b/g/n stuff over as I recall...I remember somewhere when the firesale first
started looking at the spec's/bom/etc. and though many said a/b only others said b/g/n for wireless..I have never had
issues because as you I switched my router to bg only...whenever I kept trying to get b/g/n I would end up with disconnect/drops/etc.
issues...and research EVERY issues you can find on touchpad wifi and realize 90% of them are related to misconfigured routers...yet most
are to stubbon to realize it and just plow on fighting it...IMO

Oh forgot...and set security to WPA only

(if it ain't broke...DON'T FIX IT)


----------



## gdawson6 (Nov 25, 2011)

switching wireless routers to only b/g may seem to prevent some problems, but wireless n has the best range and speed, which makes a big difference where I am. Switching the channel to channel 4 (I should probably test out other channels too) seems to have fixed the problem completely, I've been able to connect a dozens of times to wireless n on my touchpad with cm7.

Maybe its a problem with interference, but my webos alwasys connected fine via wireless n so it might just be something about cm7 for the touchpad itself.


----------



## wretchedlocket (Nov 16, 2011)

Download Quick Settings from the market. Launch, go into preferences and drag Airplane Mode up top and. You'll probably notice that airplane mode is, in fact, turned on. Turn it off. Go into android settings and forget the network then reboot the TP. Reconnect to network after restart.

This seems to be a working solution for quite a few of us. Hopefully it will continue to work for others.

Edit: I'm connected to wireless N and this worked for my wireless G router as well


----------



## hashish.k (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I was also having the same issue of wifi dropping and not reconnecting. Changing the router channel did the trick for me. Actually it is very easy. the login password varies from router to router. you can follow this link to do it in less than 10 minutes.
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/21132/change-your-wi-fi-router-channel-to-optimize-your-wireless-signal/


----------



## Synical_99 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been using wireless n since day 1 and haven't had any issues. I also have the channels set to automatic.


----------



## biscuits_n_gravy (Nov 28, 2011)

Synical_99 said:


> I have been using wireless n since day 1 and haven't had any issues. I also have the channels set to automatic.


5GHz 802.11n? I know that 2.4GHz 802.11n works.

I have changed frequencies on my Cisco 891W ISR router, but the Touchpad still wont connect to it. Also made set it to 20MHz channel width only.

The TP does show the correct frequency (5220GHz), but cannot derive the channel.

I'll fire up the controller tomorrow and test between PSK and 802.1x. I don't think that will matter though. Interference is not an issue either.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Wireless N can be unpredictable depending on your home's configuration (walls etc.), because Wireless N essentials bounces the signal all over your house to propagate to your devices. Some people find that Wireless N works fine, others have problems. Wireless G is just more reliable, and do you really need 300 Mbps on your Touchpad?


----------



## mlc9 (Nov 18, 2011)

I've suffered most of the WiFi issues people are covering here in both Alpha 2 and Alpha 3. I seem to now be running stable by doing this:
Run the Terminal Emulator command that resets/forgets all wireless networks
Set at Channel 4 on router
Wireless N mode only on router
Static IP on both the router and Touchpad
Within CM7 WiFi settings, turn off the option for WiFi to turn off (go to mobile coverage) while table is asleep.
I've seen a few comments about Wireless N speeds not being necessary for Touchpad, and while I somewhat agree with that, only for the internet. If I am trying to stream content from a local network media server, I want the speeds that wireless N provides.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Wireless N will not make any difference streaming HD content unless your getting a poor signal from your router. H.264 needs less than 10Mbps and Wireless G transmits at 54Mbps. Now if your operating a lot of wireless devices and downloading Torrents etc. then Wireless N might help. Since I switched from N to G I haven't noticed any difference except my Touchpad gets better connection now.


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

gdawson6 said:


> switching wireless routers to only b/g may seem to prevent some problems, but wireless n has the best range and speed, which makes a big difference where I am.


This isn't correct on a touchpad. They are SISO N so you aren't going to see much gain over G at all.


----------



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

biscuits_n_gravy said:


> Wireless N can be unpredictable depending on your home's configuration (walls etc.), because Wireless N essentials bounces the signal all over your house to propagate to your devices. Some people find that Wireless N works fine, others have problems. Wireless G is just more reliable, and do you really need 300 Mbps on your Touchpad?


 Beamforming doesn't work on the SISO HP touchpad. The most you'll see on a touchpad is 65 or 72Mbps. Even if it was MINO N the Pad's processor couldn't handle a true 300Mbps connection.


----------



## HankB (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm using Wireless N and I have had problems with both alpha 2 and now alpha 3. For example if I ping my WiFi Router, replies are delayed and get bunched up. It can take up to about 40 seconds for a reply to come through and then they all come through at once. Then there will be another bunch following that and so on. Some times it is only 5 or 10 seconds but most of the time it is longer. I have locked my router to channel 4 but I am not willing to restrict it to N. Regardless of whether the TP can fully utilize N, I have other devices on the network that can and I'm not going to hobble things for that.

Other symptoms of this problem include slow web page loads or timeouts. Nor can I log in to Netflix. Repeated tries just time out.

I'm extremely pleased with the progress made porting Android to the TP and thankful to the developers for the efforts they put in. That does not overcome the problem that my TP is not really useful when running Android.









Edit: Just tried the ' rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot' and it does not seem to make a difference.

Edit-2: Switching my AP to G only does solve the problem. <sigh>


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

mlc9 said:


> I've suffered most of the WiFi issues people are covering here in both Alpha 2 and Alpha 3. I seem to now be running stable by doing this:
> Run the Terminal Emulator command that resets/forgets all wireless networks
> Set at Channel 4 on router
> Wireless N mode only on router
> ...


I have found that assigning a static IP address via MAC reservation works better than giving the TP a static address itself. That way you can still easily take it with you and connect elsewhere.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

gdawson6 said:


> switching wireless routers to only b/g may seem to prevent some problems, but wireless n has the best range and speed, which makes a big difference where I am. Switching the channel to channel 4 (I should probably test out other channels too) seems to have fixed the problem completely, I've been able to connect a dozens of times to wireless n on my touchpad with cm7.
> 
> Maybe its a problem with interference, but my webos alwasys connected fine via wireless n so it might just be something about cm7 for the touchpad itself.


Try channel 11. As soon as I switched to it, instant and continuous wifi problems. Suposedly channel 1, 6, and 11 are the preferred channels, most separations between them. I used WiFI Analyzer to see what channels were in use the most in my area. Channel 1 is slammed, so I'm trying channel 6 to see how it goes. So far, so good.

NT


----------

